# Gurbani Kirtan #20 - Mera Lalan Ki Sobha



## kaur-1 (Oct 28, 2006)

*Gurbani Kirtan Mp3 Player - Shabad #20 - Mera Lalan Ki Sobha*
SGGSJ 1322

 Kalian *Guru Arjan Dev *
 kilAwn mhlw 5 ]
kaliaan mehalaa 5 ||
Kalyaan, Fifth Mehl:

 myry lwln kI soBw ]
* maerae laalan kee sobhaa ||*
 O, the Wondrous Glory of my Beloved!

 sd nvqn mn rMgI soBw ]1] rhwau ]
* sadh navathan man rangee sobhaa ||1|| rehaao ||*
 My mind is rejuvenated forever by His Wondrous Love. ||1||Pause||

 bRhm mhys isD muin ieMdRw Bgiq dwnu jsu mMgI ]1]
* breham mehaes sidhh mun eindhraa bhagath dhaan jas mangee ||1||*
 Brahma, Shiva, the Siddhas, the silent sages and Indra beg for the charity of His Praise and devotion to Him. ||1||

 jog igAwn iDAwn syKnwgY sgl jpih qrMgI ]
* jog giaan dhhiaan saekhanaagai sagal japehi tharangee ||*
 Yogis, spiritual teachers, meditators and the thousand-headed serpent all meditate on the Waves of God.

 khu nwnk sMqn bilhwrY jo pRB ky sd sMgI ]2]3]
* kahu naanak santhan balihaarai jo prabh kae sadh sangee ||2||3||*
 Says Nanak, I am a sacrifice to the Saints, who are the Eternal Companions of God. ||2||3||​

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------

